# amber discharge at day 140



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

So Fern (miniature Nubian) is due in 10 days (May 6th). This morning I noticed a clear yellow sticky discharge coming down in a long string. Her sides are a bit sunken in, her tail is curled up over her back and she's pawing at the ground. No contractions or vocalizing but I'm guessing that's right around the corner. I couldn't feel ligs at all this morning but she kept squatting down every time I tried to feel for them. Now I think I feel them but they are really soft. I know she's having two kids based on ultra sound and x-ray. Last year, before I got her, she lost her kids. Not sure if they were born alive or not but I think they were full term. Breeder thought she lost them because she fell late in pregnancy. Any thoughts on viability if she kids today? My vet said give them dex if they have trouble breathing, and the breeder said just plan on tube feeding and keeping them warm. Of course, this is my first kidding ever. I've done lots of reading and been to some trainings so I think I'm ready. Wish me luck.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

at 140 there is a decent/good chance of survival. I would not use the dex unless really really needed since it will suppress the imune system and they will need as much immunie support as possible.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm coming upon my first kidding also...mine were "surprises" as we didn't plan on the pregnancies..but i've read more in the last few weeks about goats, than i ever have..haha, here's wishing you a safe kidding and healthy kids and momma... :kidblack: :kidblack: and maybe :kidblack:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My doe just kidded on sat and that was her day 140.... she had quads (one was still born, but had been dead for some time....) all the kids are doing great!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She's having contractions already. Still can's see hooves but any minute I'm sure I will.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Of course... we're having a massive hail storm so it should be any minute now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoping things are going okay. :girl: :boy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope she kids out fine! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope it all goes well and the storm holds off a little bit.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Triplet bucklings, two survived and are doing well. The first one was stillborn and came out frank breech, while we were trying to revive the first one the other two came out together in one explosive contraction. The two survivors are sucking on a bottle already. I was hoping to keep Fern and the kids together but I'm afraid they'll get too cold and she'll step on them. They are trying to stand already. Ferns placenta is just sort of hanging there dangling and it's freaking her out a bit. How long should it take for the rest of it to fully deliver? I'll post pics in a few.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It can take hours, but my does seem to lose theirs in about a hour. 

I am sure it will be warm enough for them. i kids out my does is February in Colorado and it gets darn right cold. 

Congratulations on the babies.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on babies! I was going to say at 140 days they should be viable, but may be weak. But Fern beat me to it!  so glad it all went well. 

Placenta usually takes an hour or two, up to 12 hours is ok but after that I would give some oxytocin to try to get her to contract and spit it out. After 24 hours if it has not passed I would start preventative antibiotics to avoid infection due to retained placenta. If they do retain its usually fine, they absorb it eventually and the antibiotics are all thats needed to prevent metritis (infection)


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Placenta is still retained and it's been 12 hours. She'll be getting her third dose of oxytocin in an hour Started it at midnight. I started pen G prophylactically but plan to switch to something stronger if she become symptomatic. Kids and doe are doing fine at the moment. Anything else I should try?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When mine retained her placenta last year we tied a baggie of water to it as a counterweight. We also gave her oxytocin. At about 24 hours my husband pulled on it VERY gently and it came out with all buttons cleanly detatched.
I am not prescribing but merely telling what I did. I also gave her a tablespoon of wormwood and raspberry leaf. No way to know what finally got it to loosen up. Raspberry leaf relaxes the uterus and wormwood helps contractions. (It can cause a pregnant doe to abort.)
Hope she passes it okay. So sorry you lost one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oxytocin....helps ....I only give 1cc ....just 1 time... give 2cc's (US) Bo-se as well..... 2 gel tabs of vit E to my boers....they drop it soon after..... I also tie the placenta... for weight or you can add a weight to it.... if she doesn't have a lot sticking out.... I wouldn't recommend pulling on the placenta... :hug:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

She finally delivered the placenta this evening. Gave her a Bose shot as well... was planning to give it at day 140 but I got distracted by the kidding so I gave the kids a shot as well. We tied the dangling placenta and when it dropped off she tried to eat it and she choked on the knots... good thing I was there and was able to pull it out. Kids are doing great but the little one won't latch on to the teat yet so I've been bottle feeding him the colostrum. Can't seem to get the pics to load because they're too big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear.... :thumb: :hug:

For pics...hope these help.. :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: amber discharge at day 140, pics added*

Thanks for the directions Pam. Here are some pics from a few days ago... they have grown a lot since then. They're doing fine but mom has rejected the little one and fawns all over the big one. I have another doe due on Saturday with a big single (assuming the ultrasound didn't miss any kids). I sure hope that delivery is a bit more textbook. I would like to see what normal looks like.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome and they are adorable......... :thumb:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Breathtakingly cute!


----------

